# stolen temptation watch



## blauweiss (Oct 27, 2007)

if you are offered a temptation cgk203 series, indiv. number 780, please let me know. it was stolen in oct 2007 in tyrolia. price 2800.- euro, finder will get 280.- euro. thanks for your help!


----------

